# Hair salon and baby?



## knockedupchic

I feel selfish for asking but has anyone taken their baby to a hair salon? I so want to go and get my roots colored but am breastfeeding and the salon is an hour away. If I leave him with someone while I go then I will miss his 2-3 hour feeding. Do you think it is safe with the fumes and all? I would take someone with me to watch him so that would not be a problem. I feel bad for wanting to look better.


----------



## Tor

Dont feel bad!

I personally wouldnt take LO though as i dont think its good for them being around the hair dye fumes, can you express some milk and let someone watch him/her for a couple of hours with a bottle of milk?


----------



## moomin_troll

i had my hair done and was away for 4 hours. corey stayed at home with my mum, i just expressed afew bottles and he took them ok.

id call the salon and ask them for more info on fumes, but if u can express a bottle for lo then i think that might be better even if she goes with u


----------



## tootyfruity

I'm a hairdresser and we often have mums bring their babies in! i don't see the problem! especially as u'll have someone with you, when i was pregnant i had nothing to say i couldn't work around the fumes and the manufacturers have never told us not have babies in the salon (which i'm sure they would if it was harmful). Go get ur hair done girl :) x


----------



## MissFox

Go for it! especially if you're going ot have someone else with you who can take baby from your lap and watch them. Worst comes to worst and it's too much "stink" then they can wander away until your LO is hungry and bring them back. Go get your hair done!


----------



## nicnicjayne

Fumes??? It is a hairdressers! I think people can be a bit over-cautious these days.

I had my highlights done yesterday and left my LO with my mum and some EBM but if she had been busy, I'd have taken him. 

I agree - go and get your hair done!


----------



## Swanny

I have taken my LO to the hair salon a few times now, once I had a colour and the other just a cut and blow drys. He was no bother really and quite happily sat and got coo'd over by all the ladies in there. One of the ladies even rocked his pushchair for me lol. I did check with the salon before hand that it was ok to take him and the pushchair. I even had to change a nappy in there mid hair do and they weren't bothered. I went to different salons each time and none of them were worried and neither was I they were all very accomodating.


----------



## housewifey

Yeah I've took LO with a me to a few different salons and she's been fine! One time one of the staff offered to give her a bottle! 2nd time she was rocked to sleep in her pram. Salons love babies, don't think the fumes should be a problem! Xxxx


----------



## Lettuce

Aw, I took my lo on wednesday. My hairdresser (same one for 14years) was dying to meet her. She had a great time "talking" to everyone. It was fine, she can always go for a walk with lo if you feel it's too stinky. :hugs: go, enjoy! :)


----------



## babytibby

I had my hair done last week. If I had turned up without her I wouldnt have been allowed in I dont think. She sat in her car seat without a sound and all the old ladies in for their blue rinses cooed and clucked and still she sat undisturbed

I know my lo loves the sound of the hair dryer and has fallen asleep to it before As for the fumes there wasnt any this time but i know my hairdresser would have said not bring her if it were harmful


----------

